# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D Printing Teaches Children about Archeology

## Brian_Krassenstein

Southern France based Cap Sciences has teamed up with Sculpteo for an education program -- "Fouille, farfouille. Aventure-toi dans le temps!” -- aimed at ages 3-6 years that exposes children to the idea of an archaeological dig. Sculpteo has 3D printed approximately 40 artifacts, and between February and September some French schoolchildren will have the opportunity to discover these artifacts in a simulated dig environment. This program also exposes young children to the concept of 3D printing, as they learn this technology of the future, even as it is used to create objects from the past. Read more about it in the full article: http://3dprint.com/47012/3d-printed-artifacts-for-kids/

Below is a photo of children "on a dig":

----------


## Tethon3D

3D printing in metal, stoneware, terra cotta and porcelain is possible and would be a closer simulation for those programs with a larger budget.

----------


## KayBur

The main thing is that 3D printers do not turn into such vulgarity as the Internet, which was originally conceived as a way of learning and sharing information, but today we have a bunch of pornography, casinos, cats, idiotic jokes and idiots on Instagram and TikTok.

----------

